# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Ervaringen met T-safe of GyneFix?

## Oki07

Ik ben 34 jaar en ik slik al sinds mijn 16-de pil. Eerst marvelon, toen microgynon, toen stediril en nu Qlaira. Ik heb last van pigmentvlekken in mijn gezicht (onder ogen en op bovenlip) zodra ik in de zon ga zitten. Ik heb het vermoeden dat dit komt door de pil. Ik heb dit met de huisarts besproken en zij heeft toen Qlaira voorgeschreven. Ik wilde eigenlijk een pil zonder oestrogeen (Cerazette), maar dat scheen niet betrouwbaar genoeg te zijn.
Ik zit er nu over te denken om een koper-spiraaltje te laten plaatsen, zodat ik geen hormonen meer binnen krijg, maar twijfel vanwege de pijn bij het inbrengen (ik heb geen kinderen) en de menstruatiepijn (met Qlaira ben ik nog geen dag ongesteld en heb nergens last van). 

Hebben jullie hier ervaringen mee? Ik geïnformeerd en bij Casa plaatsen ze onder verdoving, dus dat zou schelen, maar dan nog vraag ik me af wat de napijn is. Ik hoor graag jullie ervaringen. Bedankt alvast!

----------


## Aahaes

Hai! Je kunt altijd even op hun website kijken (t-safe.nl), daar is ook een forum waar ontzettend veel informatie op geplaatst is. Op dit forum had ik dezelfde vraag ook al eens geplaatst, maar hier schijnen nog niet veel gebruikers te zitten. Het lijkt mij ook geweldig: geen hormoon-ellende enzo meer, maar wel gewoon je eigen cyclus én beschermd :-) Succes en laat nog eens horen wat je uiteindelijk hebt besloten en wat je ervaringen zijn!

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Dat verhaal van de pigmentvlekken komt mij bekend voor! heb hier ook een beetje last van... en heb ook het vermoede dat het ligt aan de pil...

----------

